# New Denon Avr 4308ci (Need Help) Souround Modes



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

I accidentally hit a button on my remote. Lost Dolby Digital 5.1. dislpay. I lock into a two channel setting. I tried the standard button multiple times without success. Any Denon user out there?


John


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is there an "auto" or "surround mode" or simply "mode" button on the remote or front panel?

Most receivers will have something along those lines to change the processing mode. I have not used any Denons in a long time though (Mostly Marantz, Yamaha, and Onkyo).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an AVR-5803, and I'd see if you can get to DD 5.1 thru the buttons on the AVR itself. Isolate the remote first...


----------

